# Career Choices: ATIST or Medical Technician



## schism30 (25 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to decide on the above two careers. Are both in demand in the military currently? Is there more opportunity for one career over the other? Which career has more ability for travel?

Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Aug 2009)

Question first.  By ATIST, do you mean ATIS Tech (Aerospace Telecommunications & Information Systems Technician)?


----------



## Robodad (25 Aug 2009)

For Fiscal Year (FY) 10/11 the demand for ATIS Tech is 86 , 59 of which is unskilled.
For Med Tech the demand is 200, 150 of which is unskilled.

(here's the link on the DIN
http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/downloads/parra_psr_bpd/sip_future_1011_b.xls


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (25 Aug 2009)

As of August 18 2009, the numbers for Med Tech were: Army 70, Navy 19, and Airforce 5.


----------



## Smity199 (25 Aug 2009)

Robodad said:
			
		

> For Fiscal Year (FY) 10/11 the demand for ATIS Tech is 86 , 59 of which is unskilled.
> For Med Tech the demand is 200, 150 of which is unskilled.
> 
> (here's the link on the DIN
> http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/downloads/parra_psr_bpd/sip_future_1011_b.xls



broken link. Ill try to find it and repost


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2009)

Smity, the link is not broken. It's intranet, not internet.


----------



## Smity199 (25 Aug 2009)

wow I feel stupid.. what is intranet and how do I use it


----------



## dustinm (25 Aug 2009)

Smity199 said:
			
		

> wow I feel stupid.. what is intranet and how do I use it



Don't feel stupid; an Intranet is like a closed off version of the Internet. In this case, the Intranet is the DWAN (Defence Wide Area Network -- I believe.) It's a secure network only accessible through certain CF computers. 

I'll leave how to find such a computer to the people who know what they're talking about


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Aug 2009)

Smity199 said:
			
		

> wow I feel stupid.. what is intranet and how do I use it



Once you're in and have a reason to be on it, or are getting a security clearance done, you will get an account and access.


----------



## FDO (25 Aug 2009)

Both trades are in demand. You need to check and see if your current education qualifies you for the trade. To be a Med Tech you need to have grade 12 Biology and either grade 12 science or psychics. ATIS requires grade 12 advanced math. 

The biggest thing you need to do is research each occupation and see which one you qualify for and which one you think you'll enjoy most. They are very different occupations. Talk to a recruiter or someone in the trade.


----------



## CFR FCS (25 Aug 2009)

I thought it was Grade 10 Advanced Math for ATIS.


----------



## FDO (25 Aug 2009)

I believe you are correct. You need only a grade 10 education for ATIS.


----------



## schism30 (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the replies. One more question... As a medical tech or ATIS tech, are you able to obtain a degree for something related to those fields after being in the military?


----------



## FDO (26 Aug 2009)

I checked this morning about the education required for ATIS. Ideally we want grade 12 Ontario academic math and a science, however we will look at grade 10 academic math.

As a Medic you will have a Level 1 Paramedic, for any more info I'd recommend you look at www.forces.ca. It will give related civilian jobs. As for civilian diplomas, if you do NCMSEP then you will.


----------



## mariomike (26 Aug 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> As a Medic you will have a Level 1 Paramedic



Licensure of paramedics is the responsibility and domain of the various provincial regulatory bodies. Consult the provincial regulators for final decisions regarding practice.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2009)

You can find some info on ATIS Tech in the Communications and Elecrtonics sub-forum:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,46.0.html

and for Med Tech, under the Canadian Forces Medical Group sub-forum:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,45.0.html

You can do searches in each sub-forum that might help narrow down the hits you get.


----------

